# Anyone visited the factory?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Do you have directions, how to get to their factory? Like mapquest?


----------



## whc (May 9, 2004)

I visited there about 4 years ago. I had to buy a local detailed map from a newpaper shop once I got close. It was tough to find even with the map due to the nearby highways which cut off access from some streets. It was well worth the effort though. We were able to met Ugo, as well as two of his sons, got a tour of the place and bought a lot of accessory type gear which I didn't even know was made. Also had my son measured for a frame which we ordered there.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

samh said:


> Do you have directions, how to get to their factory? Like mapquest?



I have been to the factory many times. I used to work for the German importer of De Rosa and visited the factory at least a few times per year. You need take the Cormano exit off of the A4/Tangenziale Nord (the northern ring highway around Milan), you then turn left onto the strada provinciale Barranzate-Sesto (if memory servesme correctly,the first traffic light). You follow that road for quite a while until you reach Via Vittorio Veneto, where you again turn left. You then cross under the A4/Tangenziale and take the first left onto Via Bellini. De Rosa is located towards the end of the street on the right.


----------

